# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  خروجی گرفتن pdf از یک صفحه در لاراول

## raminroozdar

سلام میخام از یک صفحه وب توی لاراول خروجی بگیرم که هم عکس هس داخلش هم متن و استایل ...
از چه پکیجی استفاده کنم؟ که هم کلمات فارسی درست نمایش بده هم بهم نریزه

----------


## plague

سلام
tcpdf  
فارسی رو پشتیبانی میکنه

----------

